# Hi all, I have a Sage 980uk and it overheats



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello, I am new here 

I have a BES980uk, on start up the display shows temp leads upto 106 degrees then instantly drops to 93, meanwhile the power light keeps flashing indefinitely so can't proceed from there.

I hear noises which sounded like steam inside it, so removed covers and found a leak on one of the connections on one of the boilers, I did a temp fix to that one to test it and another on same boiler started leaking, did same to that one, then saw a bubbling on one of the metal nuts on top of the boiler.

its' still doing same as before with it not showing lights ready for action and power lights flashing. I continued to look around, found that the PCB mounted under lid had taken the brunt of escaping steam over time and some of the components were affected, rusty legs on two IC's and a diode, cleaned them up and they seem ok as they still seem to make connection through board to solder side ok.

So here we are with machine still faulty, however, I discovered that whilst it heats up I press hot water button and let it drain out (fills about a large cup) of water which steams and spits out everywhere, soon after this the machine lights up ready for normal operation and I can extract a coffee from it, but powering it off goes back to same issue again.

Thank you

CB


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What water do you use ? filter , tap or bottled ? Have you / do you descale regularly ?


----------



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

I only recently (2weeks) bought the machine Pre-owned, I've only used bottled water in it, but I don't know about previous user but assume it was bottled too.

I've not descaled it as yet.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As you do not know what water was used previously, I suspect there may be a scale problem, it can be in the boiler or a build up in the pipework.

Before you descale it I would have a word with the previous owner, going faulty in two weeks indicates there was a problem previously, possible discount or refund and return ? If you keep it be aware there could be further / expensive problems ahead.

Let us know how you proceed. Ask further questions if you need to.


----------



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

Thank you both for replying, Ok old owner was leaving/moving abroad as I bought some furniture and bits as well it came as a deal, I have no way of getting in touch with her as I did try and number is now dead.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Read manual and do a descale. When you have the case open do a video of what is happening and some phots, then post and for more information.


----------



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

I've decided to get new seals and hope to get them Monday if they have stocks and then will open it and replace them and take pics.

How to upload pics here please?

Please can someone verify if these seals are correct and if there is any other ones like under the Nuts please? or other seals needing replacing please.

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/gaskets-o-rings/5279784

https://uk.rs-online.com/web/p/gaskets-o-rings/5279756/


----------



## terio (Oct 17, 2017)

Yep, they will do the trick. Take a look through here, should get you sorted. https://outwestcoffee.com.au/index.php/category/breville-coffee-machine-repair-diy/. Try and dry the triac out, hopefully it's salvageable. Easy job to change, but hassle getting the parts in the UK.


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

You can get o rings on ebay...


----------



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

I found someone who offered to make a repair kit of O-rings and the Triac (and possibly another two chips on circuit) and he will be selling them to me here in UK, I will test him out and get back to you as it saves getting parts from Australia and the delay of waiting for them. I will know next week.


----------



## Code Breaker (Sep 10, 2021)

Ok just an update, he's managed to get some triacs, anyone need to order them? This is a discontinued part therefore extremely hard to get, I've ordered 4 just to stock for my own machine.

Hes still awaiting test of parts to form a kit/s


----------



## Koli (Nov 21, 2020)

Hey I will be interested in triac!


----------

